# Dose my Oscar have Hole In The Head Disease?



## evanr1234 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

So I got my first Oscar about 2 months ago. Right now all the water parameters are perfect (except it is a little soft at around 75ppm but I just added salt and am slowly increasing every few days).

My tank (75 gallons) had a nitrite spike recently that lasted around a week.

Also of relevance, I added some rocks from outside, and I think he scraped his upper head on a rock in the beginning, but it healed.

Dose my Oscar have Hole In The Head Disease? Are these craters in his head normal? Please see picture.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

It looks like that. I remember they are prone to that disease, but I would consult an expert rather than somebody who doesn't know much more than the few most common diseases.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Looks more like scarring from previous bouts of hith. Keep water ad clean as possible, as once an Oscar gets hith, the chances of recurrence are greater


----------

